# Any coffee that's like Square Mile's Spring Espresso Blend?



## cafeth (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone









I really liked Square Mile's Spring Espresso Blend that was served in Prufrock. I find that I like the new Summer Blend as well, but not to the same degree.

Taste wise, I find the Square Mile Summer Blend to be similar to Hasbean's Jailbreak. I would love to find something that's closer to the Spring Blend - does anyone know of anything similar that can be ordered from http://www.Hasbean.co.uk or http://www.algcoffee.co.uk ?

Many thanks for any help!

Ethan


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I also tried it in Prufrock, pretty good for sure. Ill be honest though - Hasbean Finca Loayza, Drop Coffee WBC 2011 blend, or, La Ilusion 2010-2011 - I have found these all to blow it away...and thats on a home prosumer machine ...not a snazzy La Marzzoco or WBC rated Simonelli.

Not very helpful sorry


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Monmouth do an espresso Yirgacheffe that's delicious. We used it at Peel&Peel a little while back and it was like lemon ice cream as a flat white. Absolutely amazing stuff.


----------

